# South Padre Island Fishing Report: June 27th-28th 2009



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

South Padre Island Fishing Report: June 27th-28th 2009



Well it has been a little late in the week to get my report up, but here it is.



Headed on down the island Friday night, cast netted some mullet about 3 miles south of the jetty, headed to the jetty, rigged and ran the bait after midnight. No takers. 












Woke up Saturday morning to nice conditions. Water in the surf was a little cloudy. There was bait busting out in the distance. 





















Bauer285 and I started catching bait at early. Here is a nice skipjack. Bauer got three of them by sun set.












Bauer285 got a nice cownose ray too!












One guy hooked a turtle and Bauer helped land and release the turtle. 












Another guy got this nice speck.












Butter perch were thick.












Here is a mystery fish...I though these were from Florida?












By the end of the day we had a real nice collection of bait






























Well we ran out a mountain of FRESH bait and did not turn a click. Not even the skipjack were munched. I waited up till 2:00 am before finally dozing off. Guess that is why they call it fishing, and not catching. 



No action so we ended up packing in the morning, running down the beach to find a new spot. We founds lots of mullet in the surf south of the jetty. We set up and ran out some lines. Lines were cut off my smacks. 



Scenery was really nice. Always a joy to be there. 





















End of the trip came and time to pack it and head to Whataburger.












Alltogether we put in lots of work, but this trip did not happen. Sure enjoyed fishing with Bauer285. Great guy.



Deaver


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I know how you feel, we have been gettin nothing but baby sharks here lately. Thanx for the report.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

were you guys at the mansfield jetties? how far a drive is that once you get away from the houses on SPI? I was thinking of tarpon/snook fishing there in the next month or two...


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice repoort...Great pics!!


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

The tarpon are going to be there in September. This last weekend they were scare. 



Deaver


----------

